# 68g, Marbled Goby!



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello everybody, just thought I'd share my new (should say improved..) set up.

The 27 inch long, 8+ inch wide and 2 inch thick flat stone I had in my 68gallon was making maintenance very difficult (seeing as it weighs like 100 pounds..)

So, I went to big als to get some driftwood for my Marbled Goby to hide in instead.

I picked up a tiny piece, maybe a big bigger than my hand and it came out to something like 4 pounds... and it was 4.99 a pound. LOL YEA RIGHT.

With that BS I decided that I was going to smash my flat stone in half and make it into a cave so when I do maintenance I can take it out one piece at a time.

Here it is! Thoughts/opinions on the set up are appreciated!

(PS- In case anybody is wondering, I am running a Whisper X30 and a Marineland c220 on this aquarium. No heater needed because the room the tank is in stays 78 - 80F year round thanks to my reptiles  )



and, the Marbled Goby! (currently 11 - 12 inches long) this picture was taken back when the flat stone was in one piece lol



The only picture I have from measuring him today (really bad quality but it shows the measurement.. plus it's a phone picture so there ya go lol)



Any comments are greatly appreciated, thanks for looking!

(PPS - I forgot to mention I have the two large flat stone pieces supported from the inside very well, so it has no chance of falling.. plus the bottom edges of the flat stone are practically up against the glass so there isn't really room for it to topple anyways. I also sanded the living hell out of the edges so there is nothing to cut the inhabitants!)


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Your Goby is already 11'' in a small tank. Sorry, but it looks like a cramped space in your tank. He looks great but you gotta keep him happy. 

He needs lotsa space to grow out and they can get to well over 25''. A 125-150G tank would suffice. 

If you still keep him in that tank, please make lots more room for him to move around. I'd smash that large rock into many pieces and stack it up to make smaller shelters if not caves. 

I had a friend who had one and found it fascinating only to have to give it up to the LFS when it outgrew his 55G when he was 16''. 

Here's some tips from monsterfishkeepers "http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?145689-Caresheet-for-Marble-Goby"


----------



## The ClockWork Elf (Dec 2, 2011)

Groovychild said:


> Your Goby is already 11'' in a small tank. Sorry, but it looks like a cramped space in your tank. He looks great but you gotta keep him happy.
> 
> He needs lotsa space to grow out and they can get to well over 25''. A 125-150G tank would suffice.
> 
> ...


Hei definitely isn't too big for the tank. He has like 2.5 feet to swim forward and like 7 - 6 inches to turn.. not to mention 24 inches to go up and down the tank at night.

I don't think people realize just exactly how lazy this species of fish really is... because I hear this all the time lol

Lets put it this way, the only time he moves is to find a new ambush position. and the only time he does that is after sitting around for countless hours trying to ambush already.

I saw him in a much larger tank, and his activity level was exactly the same. he literally only makes use of about 25% of the tank LOL

EDIT: also, even if he was 20 inches in this tank and was the most active fish ever, I am upgrading to a much bigger tank soon anyways


----------

